

Drawing parallels between an ex-girlfriend and an ex-domain name - foxhop
http://russell.ballestrini.net/drawing-parallels-between-an-ex-girlfriend-and-an-ex-domain-name/

======
foxhop
Has the latter (friend registers expired domain name) ever happened to anyone?

